# Can i quit school and work in France on a student Visa?



## allanclark9121 (22 d ago)

Hello, I arrived in France 3 months ago on a 2 year bts programme, after 2 months in the school, I would like to know if it is possible to drop out and focus on working? Ps the duration of the Visa is for one year


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

AFAIK a student visa only allows you to work for a limited no of hours each year and that is on the basis that you should be able to study as well as work. So it is not a working visa as such. Of course if you quit after only 3 months, you would have difficulty extending your titre de séjour without returning home and trying to apply for a new visa. 

Whether you can quit and remain in France and work for the rest of your first year, I have no idea.


----------



## allanclark9121 (22 d ago)

BackinFrance said:


> AFAIK a student visa only allows you to work for a limited no of hours each year and that is on the basis that you should be able to study as well as work. So it is not a working visa as such. Of course if you quit after only 3 months, you would have difficulty extending your titre de séjour without returning home and trying to apply for a new visa.
> 
> Whether you can quit and remain in France and work for the rest of your first year, I have no idea.


Oh okay


----------

